# Wyclife and Hus



## RamistThomist (Sep 9, 2007)

What are the best works on Wyclif and Hus?


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 9, 2007)

What comes immediately to mind is _Foxe's Book of Martyrs_, a good intro if you haven't read it. I can't think of anything right now that is more in-depth or current if that is what you're looking for.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 9, 2007)

Be sure to check out Timothy Merkel's articles on Hus.


----------



## JM (Sep 9, 2007)

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Foxe-Voices-Martyrs-John/dp/0882703307/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1/002-7818486-3748830?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1189382534&sr=8-1]Foxe: Voices of the Martyrs[/ame]

John Wycliffe's Translation


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 9, 2007)

Pilgrim said:


> What comes immediately to mind is _Foxe's Book of Martyrs_, a good intro if you haven't read it. I can't think of anything right now that is more in-depth or current if that is what you're looking for.



Read long time ago. I read Schaff's section in his church history on Wycliffe for seminary. It was very well organized. I know there is a relatively recent biography out on Wycliffe. 

I checked out some videos on VHS on Wycliffe and Hus from the Pineville Church.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 9, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > What comes immediately to mind is _Foxe's Book of Martyrs_, a good intro if you haven't read it. I can't think of anything right now that is more in-depth or current if that is what you're looking for.
> ...



I actually remember seeing a program on Hus and Jerome of Prague on TBN about 10 years ago.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Sep 10, 2007)

There is a bio of Hus put out by Evangelical Press (P&R has it) called _On Fire for God_. It was printed in 1983.


----------

